# Coin Operated Digital electric meter



## j_unaid (20 Oct 2009)

Hi , I am building up the extension in the back garden and looking to install Digital Coin Operated Electric meter but don't no where to buy the good quality and price.

Please help me out if somebody knows


----------



## Deas (20 Oct 2009)

Does ESB networks not have to install the meter?


----------



## j_unaid (20 Oct 2009)

I check with them they said that don't do that.


----------



## chrisboy (20 Oct 2009)

Any electrical wholesalers can order them for you. I put one in my Dad's holiday home for him. You just have to break the supply to the mcb board through it, simple enough..


----------



## Jetblue (21 Oct 2009)

D.H. Meters in Shankill, Dublin might be worth a phonecall too.


----------



## j_unaid (21 Oct 2009)

Thanks i tried my best couldn't find their number D.H even no record with eircom if have it please its make my life easier


----------

